# Rooster from mixed EBay batch, any ideas



## AshleyatSuperiorFarms (Nov 21, 2020)

Any ideas in what breed he is? He has some green feathers in his tail area...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have no clue but he is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the Forum! Some green in the tail? How old? What does he weigh you think? How many points on his comb? Sorry for all the questions, do you have a more close up picture(s) of head and feet?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes handsome boy, What other chickens do you have?


----------



## AshleyatSuperiorFarms (Nov 21, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Welcome to the Forum! Some green in the tail? How old? What does he weigh you think? How many points on his comb? Sorry for all the questions, do you have a more close up picture(s) of head and feet?


Thanks for the welcoming!! I'll attach some more pictures... he is the o lay rooster I have, he is about 8months old. We have five buff Orpington hens unrelated to him that we bought from RK, hens are about 5 months old. They haven't started laying yet.


----------



## AshleyatSuperiorFarms (Nov 21, 2020)

Here's a pictures with green metallic look to his tail feathers


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The close up of his feathers are amazing. I hope it's your camera that's making his legs look so red. 

That beetle green you see in the tail is pretty much normal in many black feathers.


----------



## AshleyatSuperiorFarms (Nov 21, 2020)

His legs are pinkish looking today, is that normal, it’s cold and rainy out today. I’ll have to look at older pictures and see


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It might be the weather. And your camera could be making it look way more pink/red than he really is.


----------



## AshleyatSuperiorFarms (Nov 21, 2020)

This was him when he was younger


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stunning even though he didn't have his full plumage yet.

I'm hoping he's just coming across as being a darker pink than he really is. You'd notice if something was off.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for the additional pics. As Robin said, I think the green is iridescence. He looks healthy, he looks fairly heavy. If not more than six, seven pounds, I'm guessing Rock/Lakenvelder cross. Second guess, Silver Hamburg/Lakenvelder. Or I could be wrong about the weight and he's a broiler cross with one of the above. Does he walk like John Wayne?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

AshleyatSuperiorFarms said:


> This was him when he was younger
> View attachment 36734


He is somewhat more substantial now. Slow moving well tempered?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

So, we joke about 2020 being the weirdest year for hatcheries. Your Roo came from RK, or somewhere else?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She said a mixed Ebay hatch.


----------



## AshleyatSuperiorFarms (Nov 21, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Thanks for the additional pics. As Robin said, I think the green is iridescence. He looks healthy, he looks fairly heavy. If not more than six, seven pounds, I'm guessing Rock/Lakenvelder cross. Second guess, Silver Hamburg/Lakenvelder. Or I could be wrong about the weight and he's a broiler cross with one of the above. Does he walk like John Wayne?


He is on the heavier side. I'm not sure if he walks like John Wayne lol I'll see if I can get a video of him soon.


----------



## AshleyatSuperiorFarms (Nov 21, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> So, we joke about 2020 being the weirdest year for hatcheries. Your Roo came from RK, or somewhere else?


Rooster came from eBay, mixed batch we had two chickens hatch from the eBay eggs, this Roo and a furry footed one but unfortunately raccoon got him And we had to reinforce our coops. We live on ten acres and unfortunately have raccoons and coyotes.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> She said a mixed Ebay hatch.


My bad, the pullets came from RK. Memory, a terrible thing to lose...


----------



## AshleyatSuperiorFarms (Nov 21, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> He is somewhat more substantial now. Slow moving well tempered?


He is slow moving and well tempered. Kinda does this side shuffle thing with his feet when we walk up on the coop around his ladies but he hasn't been mean. Knock on wood


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

The side shuffle is a territorial behavior. As long as he's friendly!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> The side shuffle is a territorial behavior. As long as he's friendly!


Yep! We get a lot of shuffling, we call it 'dancing' for fun, cause it kind of is! Lol 
My boss man, Chip, dances everyone around where he wants them. It's funny bc he grew up with one other hen, and she just walks around him lol. All the others were almost 6 months younger, and they still run like he's gonna beat em up when he does it. Hilarious to see cause he's the gentlest little guy, and so patient with them. You'd think he was threatening them with a machine gun!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yup, drama in the chicken yard! There are a number of Roo moves which have a protective evolutionary function, sometimes to move the flock, sometimes self preservation for the Roo.


----------



## Lynaia (Oct 29, 2020)

AshleyatSuperiorFarms said:


> View attachment 36712
> View attachment 36710
> Any ideas in what breed he is? He has some green feathers in his tail area...
> View attachment 36714
> View attachment 36716


----------

